# IWC Aquatimer Vintage



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*IWC Aquatimer Vintage





































*more pics here* - **IWC Aquatimer Vintage*


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful piece, however on real it looks even much more beautiful:-!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

danielb said:


> Beautiful piece, however on real it looks even much more beautiful:-!


yes, nice watches...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------

